# Weekly Photo Challenge #6 for week of 8/23/15



## wvdawg (Aug 23, 2015)

The theme for this week was suggested by Skeeter2.  Can't wait to see what is on his mind!  


This week's theme is - WEATHERED - the interpretation is up to you.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Dawg for using my suggestion. The boys and I went to the creek today, and I thought I had the shot picked out of a bridge. Although, on my way home I spotted this old weathered sign, and knew this would be the shot I would use. I have seen this sign ever since I can remember, and sure it has been through a lot. [URL=http://s759.photobucket.com/user/jdnorr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150823_171949_zps5onza8aa.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2015)

Good job Skeeter


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2015)

Can I submit a picture of my maw-n-law ?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Can I submit a picture of my maw-n-law ?



Sure!  Have you been that tough on her?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2015)

Skeeter2 - Love the weathered color in that old sign.  In fact, the colors for my idea will look real similar.  Great shot with the pretty sky behind it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2015)

I found this old decoy while out hunting one time and decided to pack it home. Well it's been sitting for a lot of years since then and ain't weathered much more then when I found it but I think it fits here


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, Mike I would say that fits the challenge perfectly.


----------



## carver (Aug 25, 2015)

*Weathered barn wood*

made into modern art


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice weathered decoy Mike.
That is a neat piece Jerry.  Gotta love barnboard!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 25, 2015)

*Looks like another project to keep me busy!*

My wife's stepfather is getting up there in years and decided he could no longer safely drive.  He gave me his '88 GMC Jimmy last month.  Had to trailer it back from Florida.  It is very weathered from the hot Florida sun!  But it has good bones!


----------



## deerhead123 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Old Weathered Bridge*

This is an old bridge over by the Etowah Indian Mounds off of Douthit Ferry Rd. and Old Alabama Rd. I took this picture waiting on my kids to get done kayaking.


----------



## carver (Aug 26, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> My wife's stepfather is getting up there in years and decided he could no longer safely drive.  He gave me his '88 GMC Jimmy last month.  Had to trailer it back from Florida.  It is very weathered from the hot Florida sun!  But it has good bones!



Boy Dennis those old GMC's are some good looking trucks,how's the interior look?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 27, 2015)

*Weathered Angel*

in Angie's garden


----------



## carver (Aug 27, 2015)

Cool shots everyone


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't see a lot of those old steel bridges anymore.  Nice shot deerhead123.

Lee, that angel looks like it has weathered quite a few storms.  Awesome shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 27, 2015)

carver said:


> Boy Dennis those old GMC's are some good looking trucks,how's the interior look?



It is in pretty good shape with the exception of the dash.  The dash has been severely cracked and decomposing for many years!  I will have to replace it and also cover the headliner, which should not be very difficult.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 27, 2015)

deerhead123 said:


> This is an old bridge over by the Etowah Indian Mounds off of Douthit Ferry Rd. and Old Alabama Rd. I took this picture waiting on my kids to get done kayaking.




LOL...i was trying to come up with an idea for a pic, and i was talking to my wife...and, that very bridge came to mind....i was trying to figure out how close i could get to it....


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 28, 2015)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> LOL...i was trying to come up with an idea for a pic, and i was talking to my wife...and, that very bridge came to mind....i was trying to figure out how close i could get to it....



It would be interesting to see that bridge from a different perspective.  Go for it!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2015)

Good stuff guys 

Mine was a gas can for the last one. Just missed it.

My shot


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 28, 2015)

a little different angle of the bridge @ the Indian Mounds....


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice shots guys, really like the b&w.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 29, 2015)

Those worn and weathered gloves on that weathered wood make a great shot!
Love the different view of the bridge too!  
Awesome shots guys!


----------



## kc6bsm (Aug 29, 2015)

Been in the yard for ages.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 29, 2015)

Put a Kodak in his hands and it would be a dead ringer for someone I know!  

Great shot!  Can't get much more weathered than that!


----------

